# Braid to leader



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

ok ive been trying to tie a braid to mono knot
tried uni to uni and the albright
the uni to uni knot the mono breaks easily
and the albright the braid breaks
do you think the braid is the problem it was thrown in as a freebie when i bought the outfit
the brand is Gladiator its 4kg it also has Bonzai and dyneema on the pack 
do you think the braid is the problem? its only a few months old and had minimal use
thanks for any input


----------



## pavo (Jul 14, 2009)

sounds strange .. do you lube the knot with saliva when you pull it tight. google animated knots this sight might help you out . i use the improved slim beauty 6lb braid to8lb flurocarbon and never had a prob. hope this helps


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

yeah i lube the knots
getting frustrated but dont want to spend 60-100 bucks on new braid


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I dont have problems with either knot if tied correctly. Make sure you wind the braid around the leader when doing the Albright.
Don't know the brand of braid, but some braid strangely breaks at the quoted braking strain.......not fireline it will brake about 3 times over and only costs about $25 (about $20 at big W).
What leader are you using? Vanish has poor knot strength. I like Yamatoyo.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

My experience mirrors AWTY - had trouble with vanish - have moved to sunline hard rock - and I reckon Fireline is hard to beat for its price. So no problems with a uni to uni, sunline leader and fireline.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

If your breaking 10lb braid pulling an albright knot tight, its rotten. Time for new braid.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Sounds like your braid has a problem ... make sure you share that with the one that threw it in when you got your outfit. ;-) Giving you inferior stuff is not a great way to build repeat business.

Braid is expensive ... but good quality braid will last. An alternative is to go lo-stretch mono instead of braid to keep the cost down.

I use a double uni knot to join braid to the leader ... and I haven't had any problem yet using a range of braids from 4lb to 30lb with various leaders. I'm keen to try the slim beauty knot though - a number on this site have good things to say about that knot.


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to be a big albright fan, whether it be 4lb braid to 8lb leader or 50lb braid to an 80lb leader.
I have now changed my tune to sound of a bimini twist in the braid, then a uni in the leader.
I did find the albright weakened the braid sometimes and after a few goes the new knots are easy as pie.
Cheers. Good luck with it.


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

I recently bought some braid via internet and had major issues with the leader cutting the braid with a variety of knots.
Tis braid was a smoother feeling braid but similar to fireline(flat not round). The fibres separated when pulling the knot tight so I eased the knot into position real slow which seemed to sort this issue out.

Problem - used this for a session leading up to KFT on the weekend and had no issues it performed well, caught some good fish and didn't break but had to replace leader on the water due to a snag and had the same issue again with the leader knot. On the way home bought some new line as I'll never have the confidence in the line as you have enough things to worry about.

Used straight mono Super 100 on the weekend for the 1st time and it cast just as well as the braid without the hassle of leader knots and half the price too which will make te Mrs happy.

So.......try slowing the knot engage down (I ended up uni to uni) and see if that helps but I'm sure you will never have the confidence it will hold. Oh yeah and I learnt not to try saving money on somethng cheaper when what you already use is great as it ends up costing you more :twisted: ;-) although I go there in the end.

Goodluck


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

When tying double uni knots in braid to fluro there is one trick that i use that saves the day nearly every time.
When you tie each uni knot lubricate then tighten them about 50% each, then slide them together, relubricate then firmly snug them up tight then load them up with a test. 
If you over-tighten the uni's (as most people do when learning the knots) before you have them fully snugged together often the leader or the braid will suffer when sliding them together. 
Do not tug at your knots to snug them up....steady firming pressure will seat the knots better.

I used to be a fanatical albright person that got frustrated with knots lasting an hour or so with it bouncing through the guides. I realised that the braid is outside the leader and therefore wears badly. The double uni knot however has the leader material the greater diameter and it by nature handles long casting sessions rattling through the guides with no damages.

I find that these days there is no need for a double either and do not use them anymore. Once mastered a good double uni knot will be every bit as effective as any form of double with one less knot to fail and one less strand of line to snag something.

Jack.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for all the advice
dont think the braid is rotten its strong when not tied in a knot
but it breaks like cotton in the albright knot!
its only 2 months old got it after christmas!
will try those tips tho


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

One hint I can pass on for ANY braid knot is to tie a simple over hand loop into the tag end of the braid and snug it in as close to the finished knot as possible
just leave the braid tag longer and tie it loose then snug it in and cut it short after
It will be minimal in size due to braids thin structure (impossible to undo for the same reason  ) 
But it WILL stop your knot unravelling if there is any slippage - which is a real danger given braids slippery nature
This also saves any application of glue being required if you are someone who prefers not to glue up their knots (me!)

Nick


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Great thread!

In the process of getting some gear sorted and have decided to go from braid to fluro leader without the swivel I usually use. I've always used a swivel as I've found my mono to braid knots to be very average. This thread has given me something to think about.


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

There is a solution in Geoff Wilsons Fishing Knots and rigs Page 21 called the _*twisted leader knot*_.

It is similar to my 5 STAR GRANNY KNOT.

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

mangajack said:


> I used to be a fanatical albright person that got frustrated with knots lasting an hour or so with it bouncing through the guides. I realised that the braid is outside the leader and therefore wears badly. The double uni knot however has the leader material the greater diameter and it by nature handles long casting sessions rattling through the guides with no damages.


I vehemently agree. That is exactly why I changed from albright to uni.



anselmo said:


> This also saves any application of glue being required if you are someone who prefers not to glue up their knots (me!)


Glue? I've never heard of that one before.
Am I missing out on something?

Cheers. Tight lines


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

went to my local tackle shop today good for advice and stuff i dont really need haha
showed me the double uni again i was doing it right but i was simply pulling to hard to test the knot :shock: 
i dont know my own strength the one thing they suggested was to tie the knot and snug it all up then use the rod to test the knot
i set the drag and pull on the line and the knot held the bloke said cause i was doing a straight pull over only 30cm of line 
so ill see how it goes over the weekend other wise its back to the swivel to join the lines


----------



## madross (Mar 30, 2010)

Have been using 5 loop surgens knot to join leader to braid very easy knot to learn will not let you down. Best way to learn is on Berkly Soft Plastics DVD.


----------



## Muzakeral (Sep 19, 2008)

I use the slim beauty...10lb braid to 16lb fluro.....10kg snapper best effort...hasn't failed yet and slip knot to hook..!


----------



## Muzakeral (Sep 19, 2008)

I use the slim beauty...10lb braid to 16lb fluro.....10kg snapper best effort...hasn't failed yet and slip knot to hook..!


----------



## Eelman71 (May 8, 2010)

A guy I did a plastics charter with on the Sunshine Coast, Brian, from Anglers Advantage has a great video on his website with knots for braid to leader etc. Check it out at www.anglersadvantage.com.au


----------



## forbs (May 20, 2008)

The twisted leader knot is great. Very easy to tie in a yak and the easiest knot to teach someone. I think in Geoff Wilsons book according to him it is the strongest mono to braid knot ? I have never had a problem with the knot and caught 90cm + flathead etc on 6lb with it. A well tied knot will always win so pick a knot you are confident in tying and get on with it. Went fishing with a guide last weekend he used an albright knot (6lb braid 6 lb siglon leader on all the boats rods). 3 people 300 casts+ per day x 3 days countless sx40's cast into trees and snags. 70 bream later not one KNOT failure and not one lost lure. Again it's how you tie them that counts.


----------



## wazza68 (May 4, 2010)

theres only one thing to use for braid to mono and thats:- NOT A NOT, best thing i ever found for braid


----------



## GetYayakin (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm no expert but i have found that if cut myself about 3 - 5 meters of flurocarbon leader material and tie a 5 turns surgions knot, it holds really well.
Advantages: Very easy to remember, small knot (for traveling through eyelets), very strong, and works on any grade of line  
Disadvantages: To be advised, my line has still never broken at the knot 
Give that a try it shouldn't let you down either!


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

You might have some dodgy braid, but a couple of other notes for consideration:

Try a slim jim, it's similar to a double uni in that it is two knots pulled together, but the reverse taper runs out of the guides better.

Fluorocarbon has lower knot strength than mono.

Doubles don't make much of a difference in lighter line, but if you've got problems there's no harm in trying. A lazy way of doing it is to double the main line over when you tie your connecting knot- rather than tying a bimini.

Be certain that you're tying the knot's the right way around. If your knots are slipping or breaking at the braid this can be an indication of not enough wraps or incorrect wraps.

Good luck!


----------



## tgrant4 (Oct 11, 2009)

sandyfreckle said:


> I used to be a big albright fan, whether it be 4lb braid to 8lb leader or 50lb braid to an 80lb leader.
> I have now changed my tune to sound of a bimini twist in the braid, then a uni in the leader.
> I did find the albright weakened the braid sometimes and after a few goes the new knots are easy as pie.
> Cheers. Good luck with it.


have just started using the bimini twist also. i know its a lot of mucking around but instead of the uni in the leader line, i have tied another bimini twist.. is this a waste of time and leader or do you think its worth it for a little extra strength?


----------



## Mordy (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Ubolt
I have played around with most of those knots.
The braid has an abrassive quality so I use a surgeons knot with 5 turns.
This leaves you with 5 wraps around 5 wraps rather than a single core of the other line ( as in a double uni knot)
Try it out I have been using it for a bout a year and no problems and easy to tie.
Mordy


----------

